

Show HN: DrawWith.Me - Free Drawing and Sharing with WebGL - dtwwtd
http://drawwith.me/

======
alexkearns
I would recommend allowing people to draw without signing up. Or at least
provide a demo that people can use before signing up.

Why not have the drawing pad on the homepage? That way you won't lose people,
like me, who could not be bothered to sign up because it involved filling in a
form.

Maybe have a save button and when they click on that force them to save. That
way they have an incentive to sign up because otherwise they will lose their
painting.

~~~
Agustus
Here is my user interaction: "Ooooo, new thing to try out. This looks like
fun. Wait, I have to sign-up? What will be my return on investment fun-wise
for this sign-up... Not sure, back to Hacker News."

------
alexhaefner
Hey HN! We just officially launched with a big set of updates we pushed last
night. We'd love your thoughts and feedback.

Here's and example of something an early registrant made with our tools:
<http://drawwith.me/kyle/23-Can-I-be-Frank-with-you%3F> . And our update just
made a number of improvements to the drawing tool.

We'd like to bring high quality drawing/image editing tools to everyone for
free, and make it easy to create and share using them. Let us know your
thoughts!

